# Finishing front tack - what to use on walls?



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

I'm finishing the front tack room of my trailer. It won't be full living quarters or anything, but it's insulated and I need help deciding on the best option for walls/paneling. One idea I had was using a beadboard for the entire wall:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/EUCATILE-32-sq-ft-3-16-in-x-48-in-x-96-in-Beadboard-White-True-Bead-Panel-975-759/205669196?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053

My husband suggested cedar planks because they are lightweight, but I really don't like the wood look. Do you guys have any thoughts/experiences/suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What ever you use it must be able to accept the flexing of the trailers walls when you go down the road driving.
Able to not absorb moisture or smells as both are in abundance outside and connected with horses in general.
I would suggest you go look at some travel trailers in person for ideas and go online and look and carefully read the descriptions of the finishing of LQ horse trailers...
Special products and applications for "sticking" them to walls you need to learn I would think.
This isn't in your home as you know.

I like the bead-board look myself, just don't know if it would work and stand up to the elements you will find in a horse trailer...living part or not it is still inside and connected to horses...
:runninghorse2:.....
_jmo..._


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you plan on sleeping in the tack room there's really no point in insulating. Are you planning on heating it?


----------



## lhorgus (May 12, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> Unless you plan on sleeping in the tack room there's really no point in insulating. Are you planning on heating it?


The tack room was already spray-foam insulated when I purchased it, just needs to be covered now. Not planning on heating it.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

That bead board is gorgeous. We will in a 100yo house and we have bead board on the ceiling of the front porch. Bead board was popular for about 50 years, and everybody loved it.
I'm thinking, though, that you should use cedar. Cedar makes it smell nice, and though it's toxic to horses, that's just as bedding. Cedar also holds up to the elements really well. 
DD's are about to close on a house built in the 1920's and THEIR porch has bead board on the ceiling. The roof above it has had water leak into it and they will need to sand and refinish it. I think you might get weather in and damage it, too. Bead board has a LOT of surfaces that need to be painted, so it's a PIT (behind) to paint or refinish.
Just trying to save you some work.
Maybe the beadboard for your kitchen, in the future?


----------

